# Cutting, carb up days?



## ethos (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi guys,

I'm currently cutting down for summer (First cut, ever.)

I've lost 16lbs so far in 6-7 weeks, probably have another 5-6lbs to lose before I'm where I want to be.

My question is, do you guys have a CARB UP day at all when cutting? I'm eating 6-7 meals a day and only my morning, pre and post workout meals contain carbs. The rest are protein + fat.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Yes carb up days are important.

But if you are losing weight and are happy with your progress............


----------



## ethos (Apr 5, 2007)

I am, but I think i'm looking a little flat from lack of carbs. Obviously this will be ok when I get back to my normal diet but thinking it might help, even if just mentally.

How often do people normally carb up? Once a week or month ... ?

How do you go about it?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

carb up days serve a few purposes..

1 - help with sanity to stick to the diet

2 - Helps keep the muscles full

3 - By dramatically increasing your carb amounts in one day you will stimulate your metabolism when you diet your body realises that you are cutting back then it slows the metabolism so by doing this you trick your body into raising its metabolism for a short time normally 3-4 days...


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Exmple carb cycle might be

Mon = Low

Tue = Med

Wed = Low

thurs = Med

Fri = Low

Sat = High

Sun = Low

Though there are numerous other variations.......................


----------



## ethos (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys! Think I'll go with something like this:

Mon = High (weight training)

Tue = Medium (HIIT cardio)

Wed = High (weight training)

thurs = Low (fasted cardio)

Fri = Medium (weight training)

Sat = Low Carb (fasted cardio or HIIT cardio later in the day)

Sun = No carb

Dropped 1.5lbs last week, which was pretty good considering I have the week off work... and had a 10oz cod in batter (Girlfriends parents wanted to go and have fish and chips, how could I say no?!) and steak and chips! Mmm...

Still dropping steady, added some Lecithin granules 2-3x a day. Also supplementing with green tea and alcar to help a bit.

Why is the stomach the last place to lose it?!!!!!! 4 more weeks and I think I'll get back to normal.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

ethos said:


> Why is the stomach the last place to lose it?!!!!!!


To be honest mate, your body doesn't pick certain areas & neglect others. If you've lost 1.5 pounds of weight in one week, you've lost it from all over.

Certain bodyparts will start to fall behind when you get to single digit bodyfat percentage's. i.e. contest dieting


----------



## ethos (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh, I'm totally aware than you lose it as a whole and spot reducing fat isn't gonna happen. It just seems that it's where most of my fat is! I'm getting a vain up both my biceps, shoulders are looking striated (just about) when training them.

I'm guessing I must be about 10-11% at the moment, can see my abs just about when they are flexed. Want to get to the point where I can see them without flexing.

Wouldn't mind getting it measured but don't really have access to anything. Was tempted to get some calipers but I'm guessing If I measure myself or get the girlfriend too measure it won't be all that accurate.


----------

